# Segmented, Scalloped, Burled, and Ivory



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, now this is probably one of my favorite pens so far. I really like doing segmenting, and recently learned the scalloping portion of turning as well. What you have here is a full sized Majestic kit with Cocobolo on the outside, Hondurian Rosewood Burl in the center, Alt Banned Ivory (PR) scallops, and aluminum accents. About 10 coats of CA and micro sanded, blah, blah, blah:wink: I will say that I lost a lot of skin off of my finger tips on this one...no blood, but lots of skin loss, ha ha ha.

*HERE'S THE LINK FOR THE TUTORIAL, SORRY IT WASN"T FOUND ON THE IAP:*

http://www.distinctiveturnings.com/tutorials/ScallopPensByMarkGisi.pdf

_Not sure of the rules here about adding a link. I've been asked a lot about a tutorial and the Gisi one was the only one I knew of. Moderators, please don't pull the entire post if I need to pull the links off. Just let me know and I'll pull it._


Here's a pic showing how I worked the scallops.







Now the pen!






Cap Rotation:






Put Together:






Larger images can be seen in my IAP Gallery or on my Flickr site, bot linked below. Enjoy


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 27, 2011)

The scalloping REALLY has my attention. I think that'll be something to experiment with over Christmas break. Looks amazing, dude.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Nov 27, 2011)

Love it. It has a great classy look to it without being over done.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 27, 2011)

well isnt that just a fine piece of work.  I have been planning on a similar piece for a couple of months, now its just gonna look like a copy.

congrats on an outstanding pen

Phil


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> well isnt that just a fine piece of work. I have been planning on a similar piece for a couple of months, now its just gonna look like a copy.
> 
> congrats on an outstanding pen
> 
> Phil


 
Go nuts...in a couple days this thread will be so far down the list that nobody will even remember it!  Have fun and make one:biggrin:


----------



## gawdelpus (Nov 27, 2011)

That is one beautifully crafted pen ,just when I think I am getting a handle on this addiction ,something like this comes along to show me how far I am yet to travel  Thanks for showing , cheers ~ John


----------



## Bellsy (Nov 27, 2011)

Tim that is one fabulous looking pen. I can see the amount of time spent on the blank was above average for sure. Well done sir.

Dave


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 27, 2011)

ShaZaaaam! That is beeeee-u-ti-FULL!


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

gawdelpus said:


> That is one beautifully crafted pen ,just when I think I am getting a handle on this addiction ,something like this comes along to show me how far I am yet to travel  Thanks for showing , cheers ~ John


 
I've been doing this for just over a year now so if I can do it ANYONE can do it.  You just have to give it a go and have a plan.  Pretty much all of my pens start off as an idea on paper.  Just have fun and who knows...:biggrin:


----------



## sumterdad (Nov 27, 2011)

That is an awsome looking pen


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Tim....No one is going to forget this piece of artwork....Its a signature piece for you! Keep stretching the limits. Darrell Eisner


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2011)

It doesn't get any classier than that!  Well done!


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

scotian12 said:


> Hi Tim....No one is going to forget this piece of artwork....Its a signature piece for you! Keep stretching the limits. Darrell Eisner


 
Thanks partner!  I really like doing the scallops so I may try some Alt Ivory and Lucite.  Not sure if the transparent lucite will pose an issue with the look of the scallops...  Only one way to find out.  Thanks for the feedback Darrell


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 27, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> scotian12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tim....No one is going to forget this piece of artwork....Its a signature piece for you! Keep stretching the limits. Darrell Eisner
> ...



If the lucite is transparent, you can use some color (Like nail polish?) on the side that gets glued to the brass/aluminum to get an effect. Your biggest issue would be showing off the glue. 





That one had the glue highlighted.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful pen. Awesome work.


----------



## chriselle (Nov 27, 2011)

Tim, there's a big company CEO somewhere with their name all over that pen...top dollar and top class right there.


----------



## Pete275 (Nov 27, 2011)

Really awesome pen Tim. Just curious in you post you say that you recently learned the scalloping portion, did you teach yourself or did it come from a class book or video? I find that portion of the pen really amaxing.

Wayne


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Pete275 said:


> Really awesome pen Tim. Just curious in you post you say that you recently learned the scalloping portion, did you teach yourself or did it come from a class book or video? I find that portion of the pen really amaxing.
> 
> Wayne


 
There's a link posted on the IAP here...not sure where, but I'm sure someone will chime in.  It's a pretty basic idea.  Sand to center at a 45 degree angle (or other if you like), glue on a cut block of material, sand that down to flush, do the other side...then rotate and do it again.  NOTE...be sure to do the top and the bottom in the same order or your accent cross won't match up when it's put together.  Hope that helps...just search for it here.


----------



## U-Turn (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW!!! What an incredible pen - one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Pete275 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Tim what I meant to say was amazing . Once again really cool pen!! Thanks for sharing it with us.

Wayne


----------



## akbar24601 (Nov 27, 2011)

That is one beautiful pen! Fantastic job!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Happy to share what I've done.  Truth is I couldn't be doing stuff like this without the amazing work of other turners on the IAP.  You'll ALWAYS find inspiration here and people are always willing to assist!


----------



## boxerman (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow that is one very awesome pen. Top-notch for sure.


----------



## BSea (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely a beautiful pen.  Nuff said.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 28, 2011)

Tim Hi there,

Love your exquisite, precision joinery.

Please Google one of the Great Architectural Wonders Of The World, The Sydney Opera House Designed overseen by a Danish Architect Jan Utson, enjoy the Immense Sails then gaze at your exciting pen detail at the centre junction, both your pen and this building command attention. Pure class.

Impeccable contrasting timber strips from full cross cut to with the grain on the cap, the deliniation between the forgive me the sails and timber by lining so perfectly.

Enfolding concentrics in the centre when the pen is closed ground breaking IMHO creating a new standard for me I concur with our Japanese inspired friend Chris so smitten with Japanese classic finishes there is someone who will almost fight you to get command of that pen.

You have done it so many times to me now beat my brain into submission with a true inability to fully describe the total effect your pen making skill has when displayed on this forum, why not become a member of that exalted group using this pen as your submission if you have not already done so with so many skills displayed you are a shoe in.

My friend thank you for shining such a bright light into my pen life.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 28, 2011)

That is sweetly done. Elegant, understated and well executed.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 28, 2011)

I saw a pic of your pen in the dictionary under "classy" ! Beautiful work Tim


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone!  Peter, I'm always blown away by your feedback...not sure it's worthy of all that, but I'm happy that it speaks to you.  Take care and best wishes everyone!


----------



## Parson (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous and inspiring as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sgimbel (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful pen.  I looked all over the library and couldn't find anything on scalloping.  Anyone know where to look?


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 28, 2011)

sgimbel said:


> Beautiful pen. I looked all over the library and couldn't find anything on scalloping. Anyone know where to look?


 
PM me and I'll email it to you.  It should be in the library under segmenting.  The scallops don't seem to be the main focus, but they are there.  They are really easy to do and just looking at the first image I posted should show you how to do it a little better than the PDF I have.  Either way, PM me with a good email address and I'll get it to you.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW Tim! You sure did make the best out of not going on that trip! There are too many adjectives I'd like to use to describe what I see, but the most appropriate one would be PERFECTION!!!

Now I have another reason to make a drive up to VA :biggrin:


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow...I just looked at you're gator pen and then clicked on this one next not even realizing it was the same person.  Nice arrangement with the segmenting.  I'll be with the list of people who see this and secretly go make one for our own collection. 

Gil


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 28, 2011)

That is a beautiful pen.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, Tim
I hope to see this one on the front page at some point. I've gotta give this a try. Thanks for sharing it! 

Martin


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I'm pleased that these pens both inspire and speak to people on a basic level.  I've been so inspired by the members of the IAP over this past year that all I can say is thank you!  It's amazing what you can learn here.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 28, 2011)

Nothing short of amazing! Hard to not think of that as a work of art!!


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 28, 2011)

That is one beautiful pen.


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 28, 2011)

that pen is just stunning.... great job


----------



## eldee (Nov 28, 2011)

Tim, I believe Peter used up all the great adjectives and analogies, so I'll keep it simple. Great craftsmanship in a truly beautiful pen.


----------



## woodgraver (Nov 28, 2011)

This is one impressive piece of work!  Bravo Zulu!


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tim:
This is my favorite of your posted work to date. 

Usually, I am NOT a fan of segmented pens because frequently they just look  "all chopped up and goofy". Additionally, scalloping often looks "overdone". BUT YOU NAILED THIS ONE!

I am also impressed with the blood, sweat and tears that went in to making the scallops align at the centerband. THIS ALONE IS NOT AN EASY TASK, as a 1/64" movement in pressing makes for a LONG day!!!!

The ONLY thing that I would change on this pen would be to replace the "pimp stone" on the clip with a piece of matching/ contrasting material. This is NOT a "put down" of the pen as it is FAB! The crystal is just not my favorite decoration.

THIS PEN IS WITHOUT DOUBT FRONT PAGE WORTHY!

BRAVO, SIR! Nicely and Elegantly done! 

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 28, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Tim:
> This is my favorite of your posted work to date.
> 
> Usually, I am NOT a fan of segmented pens because frequently they just look "all chopped up and goofy". Additionally, scalloping often looks "overdone". BUT YOU NAILED THIS ONE!
> ...


 
Thanks partner!  I agree with the stone on these kits, but the truth is I've been getting lazy these days and by the time I get the blank turned and the finish on the pen I just want it to be done.  I really need to change my train of thought on that and go that extra mile.  I finish half of a scalloped pen today using Clear Alt Ivory as the body, and Butterscotch Ripple Lucite as the scallops with brass accents in the fold.  It looks clean and simple and I used a full sized Statesman to do away with the pimp crystal.  I hope to have the cap finished tomorrow with pictures to follow.

Take it easy and thanks again for the feedback


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see it, Tim! Sounds "yummy"!

Butterscotch is one of my favorite materials! I usually choose banded over alt Ivory, but banded would likely look out of place with Butter lucite!


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 28, 2011)

That's what I figured so I used the one blank of Clear Ivory I had to mix with the Butterscotch.  It looks pretty slick so far and may be a lead into some other ideas I had.  Issue was painting the accents so the transparency of the lucite didn't ruin the effort.  I really had to lay on the thin ca over the scallops as I did them to keep the lucite from breaking the bond between the paint and the brass accent.  It turned out...fingers crossed for the cap for tomorrow since I have to use that huge drill bit!!!!


----------



## Haynie (Nov 28, 2011)

Well your butt's been buttered pretty good and well deserved too.  (My grand mother had a lot of weird sayings)

Very very nice.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Haynie said:


> Well your butt's been buttered pretty good and well deserved too. (My grand mother had a lot of weird sayings)
> 
> Very very nice.


 
Not sure what to say about that...


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 28, 2011)

That's a really nice pen. I tried and failed a few weeks ago in my scallop attempt. I had a blow out on each blank. Are you using CA glue? I've had problems with CA segmenting. 5 minute epoxy seems to work better for me, but it's not as easy or quick to set as CA.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Rmartin said:


> That's a really nice pen. I tried and failed a few weeks ago in my scallop attempt. I had a blow out on each blank. *Are you using CA glue?* I've had problems with CA segmenting. 5 minute epoxy seems to work better for me, but it's not as easy or quick to set as CA.


 
I use either Medium CA or the rubber infused CA to absorb shock. I found the trick to keeping it together is the thin CA! I make sure I pour thin CA over the entire blank when I'm finished building the blank and prior to drilling. After I drill I pour thin CA into the void and let it dry before I insert and secure the tube with more CA. This adds strength to the parts and seems to work for me. Take your time with the cuts and be sure to sharpen your tools. That seems to work for me...for now


----------



## mrburls (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nicely done Tim, your skills show in your work. Definately a front page pen :good::good: 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## rizaydog (Nov 29, 2011)

That is one of the best pens I have ever seen.  Great job.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks again for all the positive feedback.  I've been told multiple times that a select few of my pens are front page material, but it never seems to happen.  Oh well...I do this for fun not the fame, ha ha ha.

Best wishes everyone and thanks for looking!


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 29, 2011)

After staring at this pen more I think it would look nicer if the clip was rotated 90 degrees.  I was remembering a pen I saw earlier with the blue true stone, brass, and white ivory and how nice it looked with the clip aligned with the center blue true stone segment...so I looked back and damn it if wasn't you're pen...lol.

I'm still trying to make that pen by the way.  So far I have the cap...the other half didn't make it....and that was on try #2.  I was using that alt ivory material from EB and it blows up rather easy when you have a horizontal segment.  I think there are extra forces when the tool is hitting the horizontal brass piece and then transitioning directly into the alt ivory.  I was using a carbide tipped EasyWood tool with the round bit and I had even bought a brand new tip for try #2.  The only way the cap survived was I went halfway with the carbide tool then used 60 grit sandpaper to finish it down.  And damn if it didn't almost blow apart even with the sandpaper.  Luckily I noticed the seperation of the ivory from the brass while sanding and was able to stop the lathe and re-glue it all back together.  That has been the one pen that has kicked my a$$.

Gil


----------



## BSea (Nov 29, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> They are really _*easy*_ to do . . . . . . . . . . .


You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.






Your earlier pen inspired me to do my 1st (and so far only) scalloped pen.  It was fun, but "EASY" never crossed my mind.


----------



## drgoretex (Nov 29, 2011)

Brilliant pen!  Must try some of that segmenting...


Ken


----------



## Haynie (Nov 29, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > Well your butt's been buttered pretty good and well deserved too. (My grand mother had a lot of weird sayings)
> ...



My grand mother was from the hills in West Virginia and said things like that to make us kids laugh.  Grandma's way of saying you have gotten lots of compliments.


----------



## EarlD (Nov 29, 2011)

Unbelievable pen.  I'd never get anything done if that was on my desk!


----------



## Tom D (Nov 29, 2011)

No matter how much I plan my pens always come out as design changes. This is one great looking pen.


----------



## vmurray48 (Nov 29, 2011)

Inspiring especially to us newer turners!


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 29, 2011)

BSea said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > They are really _*easy*_ to do . . . . . . . . . . .
> ...


 
This is too funny!  My family and I love this movie and it really put a smile on my face when I read the quote.  When I say easy, I'm comparing it to stuff I do in the Army and this just seems easier than Soldier work.  Easy:biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you again everyone for the feedback!

Gil,...you'll get it.  Sharp tools and take your time...that's about all I can say.  Oh, be sure to seal the pen with thin CA as you turn it down and take breaks so you don't generate too much heat against the brass or aluminum accents.  Slow and steady I guess.

Best wishes everyone and thanks again.


----------



## kenspens (Nov 29, 2011)

very nice love the contrasts of the wood and ivory!!!! well done!!
kens
kenpens


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 29, 2011)

Its so nice I had to comment twice! Happy to see this get the recognition it deserves! FRONT PAGE!


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm just happy that people like it and the truth is I hope it inspires others to give it a try.  I love learning from the folks here on the IAP so it pleases me to know that I can share a little.  I just hope I can keep doing stuff like this as time allows.  Once the baby gets here I'll have about two weeks then it's back on the road!


----------



## rTURNERg (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, that is a beautiful pen.  Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 29, 2011)

I have to ask.  With your amazing segmenting skills, why on earth did you not enter a pen in the Best of IAP contest?


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 29, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> I have to ask. With your amazing segmenting skills, why on earth did you not enter a pen in the Best of IAP contest?


 
I'm just lazy I guess  Really though, I just like making pens and I'm sure there are others who could and have topped this pen.  It's all in fun:biggrin:

Thanks!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 29, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Its so nice I had to comment twice!



That's just funny right there 

Stunning pen.  I could definitely see this on an executive's desk commanding admiration of all.


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 29, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Rmartin said:
> 
> 
> > That's a really nice pen. I tried and failed a few weeks ago in my scallop attempt. I had a blow out on each blank. *Are you using CA glue?* I've had problems with CA segmenting. 5 minute epoxy seems to work better for me, but it's not as easy or quick to set as CA.
> ...


 
Thanks. I think I'll try a better CA glue.


----------



## greggas (Nov 29, 2011)

Elegant pen. Nicely dome.....never had much desire to do a segmented pen but I think you have motivated me to jump in after this season is over.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## clapiana (Nov 29, 2011)

The design of this pen is spot on.  Love the contrasting grain that is held together with the alum strips and the scallops anchors everything down.  Lots going on here but your attention to detail and design pulled it off in a big way.  Thanks for sharing, it is art like this which is appreciated.  Very inspiring indeed.

Wow looking at it again...elegant elegant elegant.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow....that's one exceptional pen!


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Be sure to note that I added the link to the tutorial on the first page in the original post if you're interested.  Looks like it was a Gisi tutorial, but there it is.  Scallops are covered on page 3 section 5 of the PDF.


----------



## wizard (Nov 30, 2011)

Tim, That is an absolutely gorgeous pen!!  It is another example of your trademark of tying the pen together with materials that accent each other along with precise symmetry. Beautiful piece of art! Would really like to see it on the front page! Regards, Doc


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 30, 2011)

wizard said:


> Tim, That is an absolutely gorgeous pen!! It is another example of your trademark of tying the pen together with materials that accent each other along with precise symmetry. Beautiful piece of art! Would really like to see it on the front page! Regards, Doc


 
Too many things going on with pens and contests for the IAP to post it I'm sure.  I've had a couple pens that people say should be front page, but never quite make it.  I'm happy with being able to post here and get feedback.  I'm happy with the small stuff:biggrin:

Take care and best wishes Doc, love your take on the kitless creations!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 3, 2011)

*I just posted steps for doing scallops in the Advanced Pen Making section if anyone is looking.*


*Title: "Steps I use for Scalloping *Long*"*


----------



## Rob73 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, that's real nice.


----------



## jeffrey mays (Jan 10, 2012)

The pen Kit used and your work are perfect together, the pen is absolutely beautiful !!!


----------



## GrantH (Jan 10, 2012)

This is art. It's also completely overwhelming everytime I think about even attempting something half as difficult lol


----------

